# Forum Argomenti di discussione Altri argomenti  Cessione quote di Società Cooperativa

## dario69

Ferma restando la procedura di ammissione di un nuovo socio, è possibile la cessione parziale di quote da parte di un socio di società cooperativa, ad un nuovo socio?
La cessione di quote di Soc. cooperativa è soggetta ad autentica notarile e ad iscrizione nel registro imprese?
Grazie

----------

